# ░▒▓█  AUCTION / RAFFLE THINGIE (ﾉ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ﾉ  - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## iamnothyper (Jun 12, 2015)

*░▒▓█  AUCTION / RAFFLE THINGIE (ﾉ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ﾉ  - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*


 *RAFFLE THINGIE*​

*Here's the story:*
I am no longer active in ACNL and KUMOCHA is now just a flower/weed-ridden cycling town. However, when I was active, I did accumulate a lot of useless stuff cause I was quite the hoarder. I have no need for any of that stuff anymore, but I _would_ like some TBT so I thought instead of trying to sell everything off individually I would hold a raffle with a lot of prizes!!

*Here's how it works:*
You will be able to buy tickets to enter the raffle and at the end I will use a random number generator to choose a winner. The auction part is that the person who buys the most tickets wins stuff as well! Depending on the level of interest and how much TBT I am able to get, more prizes/winners will be added!

_Tier System:_ The prizes will be done in a tier system. Meaning, I will have a list of prizes available and each time the TBT amount reaches a certain range, it will unlock another tier of prizes for the potential winners. The catch here is that the winner will be able to choose which batch of prizes they want, the tier just indicates how many batches they can get (some exceptions may apply).​
_Pricing:_ 
- 5 TBT = 1 Ticket; buy em allll~~ ♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ 
- 2 DA Points = 1 Ticket; I would actually prefer DA points (｡◕‿-)づ (psst i am buying)​
*Rules:*
► As many entries you'd like!
► Sorry, no refunds D;
► You can only win once for the "tiered" prizes. 
► Play nice, don't be rude, and be patient. 
► I reserve the right to extend this or end it early depending on my circumstances. 
► Please fill out the entry form to make my life easier. Yes, even if you've entered before.
► Town Rules: When in my town please stay with me. You are free to run around, trample flowers, shake trees, pluck weeds/clovers, etc, to your hearts content but please do so where I can see you. If you want to do anything in my town, just ask! DO NOT RUN ON THE BEACH!!

_Entry Form:_

```
[B]Username: [/B]
[B]TBT: [/B](amount sent)
[B]DA: [/B](amount sent) 
[B]Tickets: [/B](total # tickets)
[I][B]Have you entered before?: [/B][/I]Y / N
```
*for the ones that don't apply to you feel free to just delete off your form!​

*For the 1 win only tiered prizes:
BIG SPENDER: Bellsprout
RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE: cheese4mees
RAFFLE RUNNER UP: aikonokaze 

For the free for all benchmark prizes:
500 BENCH: Bellsprout
1000 BENCH: fresheggs

For the consolation prize:
JINT!!​**​*


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 13, 2015)

*♕  P R I Z E S ♕*
A pocketful = a full inventory, 16 Slots. This will obviously take multiple trips.​

If there is something you do not wish to claim, it automatically falls down to the next winner ^^~

*RAFFLE WINNER*
✿ 1 Set of your choice
✿ 2 Pocketful of _any_ flowers/clovers in my town
✿ 2 Pocketful of gardening supplies, starts
✿ Pocketful of _any_ of furniture/items I have on display
✿ Pocketful of _any_ clothing I have on display
✿ 2 Royal Crowns

*RAFFLE RUNNER-UP*
✿ Pocketful of _any_ flowers in my town
✿ Pocketful of gardening supplies, starts
✿ Pocketful of _any_ of furniture/items I have on display
✿ Pocketful of _any_ clothing I have on display
✿ 1 Royal Crown

*BIG SPENDER*
✿ 1 Set of your choice
✿ 2 Pocketful of _any_ flowers/clovers in my town
✿ 2 Pocketful of gardening supplies, starts
✿ Pocketful of _any_ of furniture/items I have on display
✿ Pocketful of _any_ clothing I have on display
✿ 2 Royal Crowns

❀ If you spend over 200TBT and win, you get an additional royal crown!
❀ If you spend over 500TBT and win, you get wildcard chance! Request an additional prize of your choice!

✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷✷

*500 TBT BENCHMARK*
✿ Golden Tools

*1000 TBT BENCHMARK*
✿  Reserve a villager (I cannot guarantee how long this will take) from my cycling thread!
✿ 1 Set of your choice

*CONSOLATION PRIZE*
✿ 1 Royal Crown 


❀ As many random flowers from around my town that you want! Feel free to weed, shake trees (I have perfect pears and other fruit), pluck clovers, or just run over them flowers to your heart's content! ❀​


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 13, 2015)

*MY STUFF*
Take a look at what you're getting into!​

[table="width: 700]
[tr][td]*GARDENING*
☄ Fertilizer x7
☄ Bamboo x13
☄ R. Hibiscus
☄ Y. Hibiscus x2
☄ Cedar x15
☄ Sapling x23
☄ B. Hydrangea x13
☄ P. Hydrangea x8
☄ P. Azalea x7
☄ W. Azalea x8
☄ Sweet Olive x8
☄ Holly x8[/td]
[td]*SETS*
☄ 7-11 x2
☄ Sweets
☄ Flower
☄ Mermaid 
☄ Sloppy
☄ Princess x2
☄ Gorgeous
☄ Cardboard[/td]
[td]



Spoiler: screenshots of display






[/td][/tr][/table]


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 13, 2015)

*ENTRIES*
Current TBT Amount: 1520​


Spoiler: bloop



aikonokaze - 15
sarah123 - 10
chees4mees - 40
Hoppy~Shnell - 1
Bellsprout - 165
fresheggs - 47
jint - 12
mysticoma - 1
Bunnybea - 4
Mitsy97 - 8
Aali -1




*UPDATES*
- Added no refund rule as I didn't think it would get to this size
- Added raffle runner up prize
- Added 500TBT benchmark prize
- Added 1000TBT benchmark prize
- Added consolation prize
- Added spending bonus perks for winners

How the system works, a clearer explanation. 
- For raffle & big spender prizes you can only win once. Your name will be removed for the next drawing.
- However, you can win an additional benchmark prize even if you won the raffle/big spender already. 
- Consolation prize is for everyone who didn't win anything to have another chance!
- Still not decided if benchmark & consolation will be by ticket# or count as 1 entry for everyone. - opinions?


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

open!
-will be working on adding screenshots of my stuff :x


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

okie, i think i'm done.
changed to 2 pockets of gardening supplies and flowers as i have more than i remember


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll buy 11 tickets so far, totalling 55 bells :3 I really need that cardboard set haha. I'll send it now '3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

aikonokaze said:


> I'll buy 11 tickets so far, totalling 55 bells :3 I really need that cardboard set haha. I'll send it now '3



noted, added!


----------



## sarah123 (Jun 14, 2015)

Username: Sarah123
TBT: 50
DA: (amount sent) 
Tickets: 10
Have you entered before?: N0


----------



## axo (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol im gonna go a bit overboard xD

Username: chees4mees
TBT: (amount sent) 200
DA: (amount sent) None
Tickets: (total # tickets) 40
Have you entered before?: No


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

sarah123 said:


> Username: Sarah123
> TBT: 50
> DA: (amount sent)
> Tickets: 10
> Have you entered before?: N0


added !



chees4mees said:


> Lol im gonna go a bit overboard xD
> 
> Username: chees4mees
> TBT: (amount sent) 200
> ...



added! lol, im not complaining xD


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 14, 2015)

babump!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

....


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

lol well 15 ppl said they would buy tickets :x


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

also, chees4mees
i see u want flowers xD we can work out something for the rest of my hybrids (i have a lot) after this is over. if there's not much more interest i may just cut it short lol


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 15, 2015)

Username: Hoppy~Shnell
TBT: 5 (I have to earn some so I may enter again later)
DA: 0 
Tickets: 1 tickets
Have you entered before?: N!


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> also, chees4mees
> i see u want flowers xD we can work out something for the rest of my hybrids (i have a lot) after this is over. if there's not much more interest i may just cut it short lol



Ok thanks!


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 15, 2015)

May I add 4 more tickets to my entry? I'll send the 20 tbt :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

quick bump, will update when i get back!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Username: Hoppy~Shnell
> TBT: 5 (I have to earn some so I may enter again later)
> DA: 0
> Tickets: 1 tickets
> Have you entered before?: N!



added! no worries, you get tbt for just posting around the forum ^^



aikonokaze said:


> May I add 4 more tickets to my entry? I'll send the 20 tbt :3



yup! added!


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

When does this raffle end?


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> When does this raffle end?



next next monday, but i may end it sooner lol


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol ok, thx c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Lol ok, thx c:



no prob!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

bumping my soul away~


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 15, 2015)

Username: Bellsprout
TBT: 700 
Tickets: 140
Have you entered before?: N

I'll be sending you my bells right now.


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

darn it... There goes my big buyer award xD


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> Username: Bellsprout
> TBT: 700
> Tickets: 140
> Have you entered before?: N
> ...




wow yes, thank you and added!



chees4mees said:


> darn it... There goes my big buyer award xD



lol don't worry, there will be left over flowers and whatnot


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

*UPDATES*
- Added no refund rule as I didn't think it would get to this size
- Added raffle runner up prize
- Added 500TBT benchmark prize
- Added 1000TBT benchmark prize
- Added consolation prize
- Added spending bonus perks for winners

How the system works, a clearer explanation. 
- For raffle & big spender prizes you can only win once. Your name will be removed for the next drawing.
- However, you can win an additional benchmark prize even if you won the raffle/big spender already. 
- Consolation prize is for everyone who didn't win anything to have another chance!
- Still not decided if benchmark & consolation will be by ticket# or count as 1 entry for everyone. - opinions?


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 15, 2015)

blop


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 16, 2015)

upppp


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 16, 2015)

bloop


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 16, 2015)

upppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 16, 2015)

beep


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 17, 2015)

k, this will now end this monday lmao


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 17, 2015)

babump


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 17, 2015)

lelelelelelele


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 17, 2015)

blurp


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 18, 2015)

eepp


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 18, 2015)

uppppps


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 18, 2015)

eeeeeep


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 18, 2015)

cries


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

lalaladeda


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

welp


----------



## fresheggs (Jun 19, 2015)

Username: fresheggs
TBT: (amount sent) 235
DA: (amount sent) none
Tickets: 47
Have you entered before?: No


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 19, 2015)

fresheggs said:


> Username: fresheggs
> TBT: (amount sent) 235
> DA: (amount sent) none
> Tickets: 47
> Have you entered before?: No



added ^^


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm back~

Username: Bellsprout
TBT: 125
Tickets: 25
Have you entered before?: Yes


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 20, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> I'm back~
> 
> Username: Bellsprout
> TBT: 125
> ...



welcome back ;D


----------



## Jint (Jun 20, 2015)

Username: Jintttt
TBT: 10
Tickets: 2
Have you entered before?:  N

sending nowwww
​


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 20, 2015)

Jint said:


> Username: Jintttt
> TBT: 10
> Tickets: 2
> Have you entered before?:  N
> ...



lol jint, entered!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

i realize i should probably bump this. lmao.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

plooop


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 21, 2015)

Username: mysticoma
TBT: 5
Tickets: 1
Have you entered before?:  N


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> Username: mysticoma
> TBT: 5
> Tickets: 1
> Have you entered before?:  N



hi, please send the bells ^^


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 21, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> hi, please send the bells ^^



Opps sorry I got distracted.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

no worries ^^, added!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

laaaaa


----------



## Bunnybea (Jun 21, 2015)

Username: Bunnybea
TBT: 20
DA: None
Tickets: 4
Have you entered before?: N


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

Bunnybea said:


> Username: Bunnybea
> TBT: 20
> DA: None
> Tickets: 4
> Have you entered before?: N



added!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

ewrwwe4tbsertb


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

df bergesnesmyerymxtrumyim


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 21, 2015)

hv,vnb,jhfv,cmhccmccmc


----------



## Jint (Jun 22, 2015)

its lunch and idk what im really doing i think i slept 4 hrs >->o

*Username:* jinnnttttt
*TBT:* 50
*Tickets:* 10
*Have you entered before?:* Yaaaahhhhhhhh

thaaannnnkkkk

​


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

Jint said:


> its lunch and idk what im really doing i think i slept 4 hrs >->o
> 
> *Username:* jinnnttttt
> *TBT:* 50
> ...



sleep is so gud yet i don't wanna sleep .__.

okiieeeeee


----------



## Koi Karp (Jun 22, 2015)

Username: Mitsy97
TBT: 40
DA: /
Tickets: 8
Have you entered before?: N


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

Mitsy97 said:


> Username: Mitsy97
> TBT: 40
> DA: /
> Tickets: 8
> Have you entered before?: N



added!


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 22, 2015)

Bump for you :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

aikonokaze said:


> Bump for you :3



thank you^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

can my peeps in the auction start confirming their ticket #s
and telling me which benchmark prize they wanna be put back in for if they win?


also, someone moved into where i had my gold tools so. that's a thing.


----------



## Koi Karp (Jun 22, 2015)

I am confused ^


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

Mitsy97 said:


> I am confused ^



about which part?


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 22, 2015)

Mitsy97 said:


> I am confused ^



I think he wants us to count up our tickets to confirm that he has the correct amount for everyone. In my case, I have 165 tickets in all. As for the second bit... no clue. iamnothyper needs to clarify that.




			
				iamnothyper said:
			
		

> also, someone moved into where i had my gold tools so. that's a thing.



So I take it the golden tools are off of the auction then? That sucks.


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 22, 2015)

I have 15 tickets and I'm entered for the grand prize because I need the cardboard set :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

hi yes, to confirm tickets. and also for the benchmark prizes. the way i set it up is you could win 1 of the tiered (raffle/spender) and 1 of the benchmark. idk, i kinda wanted to do it in a way where more ppl would have a chance at winning. technically i could just ask the winners after they are picked, so i'll do that. less confusing. 

yea, jacques moved on top of half of them lawl. i can try to get another tho ^^;


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

edvawefvaerfvefve


----------



## Aali (Jun 22, 2015)

Username: Aali
TBT: 5
DA: 0 cause idk what that is
Tickets: 1
Have you entered before?: Nope


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

Aali said:


> Username: Aali
> TBT: 5
> DA: 0 cause idk what that is
> Tickets: 1
> Have you entered before?: Nope



added ^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

1hr


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

20 min~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd enter but I never win anything... I have the crappiest luck in the world


----------



## Bunnybea (Jun 22, 2015)

I bought 4 tickets. I don't think I qualify for a benchmark


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I'd enter but I never win anything... I have the crappiest luck in the world



lol well you have 10 mins and its only 5 TBT xD



Bunnybea said:


> I bought 4 tickets. I don't think I qualify for a benchmark



ah, benchmark is for everyone. i wanted as many ppl as possible to will lolz

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 min .__.

- - - Post Merge - - -

raffling .__.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

*HERE ARE THE WINNERS!!~~*

RAFFLE WINNER - GRAND PRIZE
this was done without Bellsprout as they won the big spender prize


Spoiler: drumroll plz



*chees4mees CONGRATZ!! 
*



RAFFLE RUNNER UP
*this was done without Bellsprout and the grand prize winner


Spoiler: is this getting annoying yet?



*aikonokaze CONGRATZ*



*AND OF COURSE. BELLSPROUT FOR  BIG SPENDER!!!! CONGRATZ*



running the benchmark stuff, just gonna do everyone. i'll try to get a gold set, if not have a crown. lawl.
sry i'm so slow, tbt ate my attachments ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

*BENCHMARK 500*


Spoiler: TA DAAA



BELLSPROUT CONGRATS



*BENCHMARK 1000*


Spoiler: LALALALAL



FRESHEGGS CONGRATS


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 22, 2015)

Yay, thank you!


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

CONSOLATION PRIZE


Spoiler: GOES TO...



JINT CONGRATZZ 




i realize now that instead of taking out numbers, i coulda just kept generating until it was another winner >___>

- - - Post Merge - - -



aikonokaze said:


> Yay, thank you!



congratz ^^ 
if you want that carboard set i can sell it to you!


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you so much! And congratulations to all of the other winners here!


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 22, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> CONSOLATION PRIZE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOES TO...
> ...



Oh my gosh, really??? Thank you so much :O


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

to some it up cause my posts are so ugly

For the 1 win only tiered prizes:
BIG SPENDER: Bellsprout
RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE: cheese4mees
RAFFLE RUNNER UP: aikonokaze 

For the free for all benchmark prizes:
500 BENCH: Bellsprout
1000 BENCH: fresheggs

For the consolation prize:
JINT!!


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 22, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> CONSOLATION PRIZE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOES TO...
> ...



Oh my gosh, really??? Thank you so much :O


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

to some it up cause my posts are so ugly

For the 1 win only tiered prizes:
*BIG SPENDER: Bellsprout
RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE: cheese4mees
RAFFLE RUNNER UP: aikonokaze *

For the free for all benchmark prizes:
*500 BENCH: Bellsprout
1000 BENCH: fresheggs*

For the consolation prize:
*JINT!!*


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry for taking so long with this, lol.

Ok, so for my set of choice I'll be taking the Sweets set. As for the gardening stuff I'll take the following:

6 B. Hydrangeas, 4 P. Hydrangeas, 3 P. Azaleas, 3 White Azaleas, 5 Bamboo, 4 Sweet Olives, 3 Hollies, and 4 Fertilizers

As for the other stuff that goes with the big spender prize, I'll figure that out when I get to your town. Oh, and as for the gold tools, I already have a golden slingshot and a golden water can, so you can give those to anyone else who wants them.

What the actual....

You can see this now though right?


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

IT BROKE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS ALIVE. omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAANYWAYS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Bellsprout
Congratz and thank you for participating! Let me know if you want to come over for a closer look at the furniture/clothes or if you'd like to just circle things on the screenshot and leme know lols. Also, in regards to the gold set I can find you one or if you'd be fine with a crown ^^;

@aikonokaze
Congratz and yes! I wouldn't mind selling it to you for like 50 TBT, not sure what the pricing is but its a pretty small set and i haven't touched it since i hoarded it lol. You will probably have to come for your prizes after Bellsprout and Cheese4mees, I'll keep you posted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellsprout said:


> Sorry for taking so long with this, lol.
> 
> Ok, so for my set of choice I'll be taking the Sweets set. As for the gardening stuff I'll take the following:
> 
> ...



I CAN SEE IT NAO. COMEON TBT


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 22, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> @Bellsprout
> Congratz and thank you for participating! Let me know if you want to come over for a closer look at the furniture/clothes or if you'd like to just circle things on the screenshot and leme know lols. Also, in regards to the gold set I can find you one or if you'd be fine with a crown ^^;



I'd prefer to come over in person to look at your display stuff if that's alright -- that would be way easier for me.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 22, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> I'd prefer to come over in person to look at your display stuff if that's alright -- that would be way easier for me.



okies, though can we do this another day? maybe tomorrow around 8/9est? im guessing it will take a while and i need get ready for bed in a bit ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i'll work on getting that gold tool set


----------



## Bellsprout (Jun 22, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> okies, though can we do this another day? maybe tomorrow around 8/9est? im guessing it will take a while and i need get ready for bed in a bit ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, i'll work on getting that gold tool set



Yeah, no problem. I'm getting sleepy myself over here, so that works out perfectly. Just PM me tomorrow night whenever you're ready and I'll be right over.


----------



## Bunnybea (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 23, 2015)

I've never NOT been able to read anything on this thread O.O hmm. Oh well, I'll be here once the other 2 have chosen their prizes! And I'll raise 50 BTB for the cardboard set, ty :3


----------



## aikonokaze (Jun 23, 2015)

I can buy it now, whenever you are ready :3


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 23, 2015)

aikonokaze said:


> I can buy it now, whenever you are ready :3



i'll be on and off the rest of the day, just send me a vm ^^


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 24, 2015)

Spoiler: stuff bellsprout has taken and is not available anymore



master sword
cake
lute
pinball
dartboard
mouth of truth
pisces lamp
aquarious urn
gumball
harpsichord
odd clock
double neck guitar
sushi belt
rainbow screen
asteroid
hologram
halo
roman helmet
dragon jacket
black letter jacket
viking helmet
green school jacket
ringmaster coat
mummy
cake hat
after school jacket
mailman hat
big top hat
wario hat
vest/shirt


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 25, 2015)

reminder to pick up your prizes, since i have more time in the weekend i'll pm the rest. but if you see this~


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 29, 2015)

welp, i have pmed the other two ><
I will be at a convention this weekend so hopefully everyone can pick up before then


----------

